# Netflix sucks on Tivo; works fine on my Roku with identical setup



## ddjackson99 (Dec 11, 2003)

I know Tivo/Netflix has been covered in detail, but wasn't sure if anyone had made an A-B comparison between the Roku box used with Netflix and the Tivo Series 3 used with Netflix. I have both and finally got so fed up with my Series 3 Tivo version (it very frequently stops and re-buffers, and sometimes chokes out entirely in a given program, which is incredibly annoying) that I plugged in my Roku instead. Both were accessing the identical home network (the Tivo via my Tivo wireless adapter; the Roku via it's built-in wireless) and the same Netflix account, but while the Tivo has NEVER worked consistently reliably, the Roku worked like a charm with NO FLAWS, better reception and better picture quality. I'm no scientist, but this seems to indicate that there's something seriously wrong with the Tivo Series 3's implementation of Netflix, and that it's NOT a problem with my network. When will Tivo fix this???? It's truly an embarrassment for a company that boasts user-friendliness and ease-of-use...
- ddjackson99


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I have had no problems on my THD with Netflix at all, in fact I think my signal strength improved after the last software upgrade.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

two TiVo HD I have are working fine and typically with HD quality. Is it the original series 2 with the LED display on the front you have?


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

I can agree with the op on how my TIVO HD sucks with netflix. I stream it to my Xbox and it works great! It seems that some people don't have a problem with the series 3. This leads me to wonder if Tivo knew that there was a problem all along! Every time I try to watch something on my Tivo HD I just give up because it pisses me off so much. I mean come on!!!! Tivo is design for something like this from the start but it still chokes and the odd problem is that Amazon on demand always seems to work, go figure.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ddjackson99 said:


> I know Tivo/Netflix has been covered in detail, but wasn't sure if anyone had made an A-B comparison between the Roku box used with Netflix and the Tivo Series 3 used with Netflix. I have both and finally got so fed up with my Series 3 Tivo version (it very frequently stops and re-buffers, and sometimes chokes out entirely in a given program, which is incredibly annoying) that I plugged in my Roku instead. Both were accessing the identical home network (the Tivo via my Tivo wireless adapter; the Roku via it's built-in wireless) and the same Netflix account, but while the Tivo has NEVER worked consistently reliably, the Roku worked like a charm with NO FLAWS, better reception and better picture quality. I'm no scientist, but this seems to indicate that there's something seriously wrong with the Tivo Series 3's implementation of Netflix, and that it's NOT a problem with my network. When will Tivo fix this???? It's truly an embarrassment for a company that boasts user-friendliness and ease-of-use...
> - ddjackson99


I've watched hundreds of Netflix shows by now, most on my S3. I haven't seen the problems you have. There are times when it stops and rebuffers, but they are very rare except when the Netflix servers are obviously overloaded (early on, Friday and Saturday evenings were very often poor, but they seemed to have improved). I haven't had a complete drop in a long time.

Did you check the wireless frequencies of your wireless devices? Is it possible you're getting interference on one frequency and not another? I'm using wired ethernet, but I wouldn't expect that to matter much (except if your TiVo wireless adapter is marginal.)


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ddjackson99 said:


> (the Tivo via my Tivo wireless adapter; the Roku via it's built-in wireless)





ddjackson99 said:


> I'm no scientist, but this seems to indicate that there's something seriously wrong with the Tivo Series 3's implementation of Netflix, and that it's NOT a problem with my network.


I wouldn't be too quick about ruling out the network. A network is only as good as it's weakest point. Maybe Roku's built-in wireless adapter is better at handling errors than Tivo's adapter? The PITA factor goes way up, but can you test using a wired connection with the Tivo? If Tivo and Roku match, you found the culprit!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No problems here, I'm guessing network interference.

My Tivo HD was having problems dropping/lower quality after I got a new home theater, I realized that I had placed by Tivo wireless adaptor close to a speaker. I moved it farther away and now I'm HD all the time.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

If can, hook Ethernet to that TiVo. Personally, I use Powerline Ethernet since I know that wireless from my router to my living room sucks - I had no shortage of issues with my old Series 2 so I didn't even try wireless with my Series 3.

I've just started using Netflix and after my first day with a couple of "error communicating with the Netflix servers", it's been flawless ever since.

My Roku box should show up tomorrow and it will be down in the basement. I'll be curious to see if the wireless signal is good enough or if I'll have to purchase another Powerline adapter.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> two TiVo HD I have are working fine and typically with HD quality. Is it the original series 2 with the LED display on the front you have?


oh yeah. To echo what others have said - both my TiVo HDs are wired ethernet


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a wired ethernet S3 and Netflix has always been perfect. Never an issue and no buffering ever. I'm not the heaviest user, but it seems to work well! Good luck with your problem. I agree with the other posters that it's prb and issue with wireless networking / interference.


----------



## kika2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have exactly the same problem with my TivoHD and Netflix.

I know my wireless network is an issue - it's been extended from floor to floor just to reach the room the Tivo is in, but the Roku box on the same TV accessing the same network has no issues and Netflix on the Tivo is actually impossible to watch. Just getting the queue to populate is painful.

I'm hoping to reconfigure my system in the next few months so I can take full advantage of what Tivo offers, but for the moment, the Roku is staying upstairs.


----------



## ddjackson99 (Dec 11, 2003)

INTERESTING - I'll try the wired ethernet route and see if it makes a difference with my Tivo Series 3 (though it may be difficult since my Airport Express router lacks an ethernet out). I should, however, make the point that since the Tivo Wireless Adapter is a pretty common way for people to access their home networks with their Tivos, even if this corrects the problem, l'm STILL somewhat annoyed - Tivo should, one would presume, be able to find a way to work with the technology that THEY SELL (ie. this isn't some random, proprietary wireless adapter, but Tivo's own I'm using, after all )...
- ddjackson99


----------



## MarkHolbrook (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd have to agree... I have Netflix through my blu-ray player. Works fine. The TivoHD sitting right below the blu-ray on the same LAN takes forever and gets poor quality.

Oh ya... both are hard wired. Not on wireless LAN.


----------



## kevinivey (Nov 8, 2002)

netflix streams perfectly through my TiVo HD. No problems at all!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

ddjackson99 - 

Electrical interference is interference, not a whole lot a Tivo adaptor would do differently than any other adaptor (mine is the tivo model). I'm sure any other wireless module would have trouble if placed poorly. So a hard wire test will confirm that the tivo wireless adaptor is experiencing a problem, it does not mean it is the adaptors fault.

Have you tried moving it further away or with different locations? My 100% improvement was from moving it about 8" in total away from my sub-woofer.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Even with my girlfriends slow 768kbs DSL connection, her TiVo HD has no problem using the TiVo wireless adapter and watching Netflix content. No starts and stops or rebuffering.

I would check your wireless access point or wireless router. That can make a huge difference. I put my old DGL4300 at my girlfriends and have no network problems with it and her slow connection. Prior to that I had an old, cheap netgear router there. Getting rid of that Netgear router made a big difference with network speed and wireless connectivity.


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I only have a series 2 no Series 3 but I DO have Roku player and actually can't believe how good the quality is with that little thing. I left Blockbuster and went with Netflix and I am glad I did!


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

:up::up:

I use a wired connection, from what I've read that seems to help. And I always get the best signal strength possible. Looks Great.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I had similar problems as the op *until* I switched to a wired ethernet connection with a MoCA adapter. With a newer D-Link router, I was able to diagnose a low wireless sync speed and unreliable wireless connection (due to interference) as the source of the problem.

My TivoHD resides inside an enclosed cabinet. My TiVo reported a 60-70% signal strength with the wireless adapter, but it was constantly switching between 18Mbps and 12Mbps (instead of 54Mbps) according to my D-Link's wireless status screen. Real-world throughput is typically 1/3 or less of the sync rate.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll kick in and agree, regarding the MoCA. It's awesome and fast and reliable. I have set them up in rooms (like my home office) that don't strictly need high speeds because they work so well. I recommend them to everyone who does home media stuff.

I've never really had issues with playback performance. The navigation is slow, but the video always plays back in high quality.

F



bkdtv said:


> I had similar problems as the op *until* I switched to a wired ethernet connection with a MoCA adapter. With a newer D-Link router, I was able to diagnose a low wireless sync speed and unreliable wireless connection (due to interference) as the source of the problem.
> 
> My TivoHD resides inside an enclosed cabinet. My TiVo reported a 60-70% signal strength with the wireless adapter, but it was constantly switching between 18Mbps and 12Mbps (instead of 54Mbps) according to my D-Link's wireless status screen. Real-world throughput is typically 1/3 or less of the sync rate.


----------



## Drajaydas (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been using my laptop to watch Netflix movies all these days. 
I got a Tivo HD today. Since my cablecards are coming tomorrow, I decided o watch some movies on Netflix. I was disappointed within 2 minutes. I kept getting 6 bars on the quality even though I had the box connected via an ethernet ( My laptop on wireless never had that problem). The video was so bad that I couldn't even make out the faces.
Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Drajaydas said:


> I have been using my laptop to watch Netflix movies all these days.
> I got a Tivo HD today. Since my cablecards are coming tomorrow, I decided o watch some movies on Netflix. I was disappointed within 2 minutes. I kept getting 6 bars on the quality even though I had the box connected via an ethernet ( My laptop on wireless never had that problem). The video was so bad that I couldn't even make out the faces.
> Is there a way to fix this?


How fast is your Internet connection?

You cannot compare SD on a 13.3" screen to SD on a 40-50" screen. That's like taking an image and blowing it up 400%.

Stream quality "levels" with Netflix on TiVo (and Xbox360) include:

0.5 Mbps (SD) - 6/11 bars (5 short)
1.0 Mbps (SD) - 8/11 bars (3 short)
1.6 Mbps (SD) - 10/11 bars (1 short)
2.2 Mbps (SD)
3.4 Mbps (SD)
2.6 Mbps (HD)
3.8 Mbps (HD) - 13/13 bars (full with HD icon)

To support a given quality level, your Internet connection must sustain 1.5x the required bandwidth. For example, to support 10/11 bars @ 1.5Mbps, your Internet connection must sustain 1.5Mbps*1.5 = 2.25 Mbps. You can check your throughput for the last viewed Netflix video under Settings -> Phone & Network -> View Network Diagnostics -> Transfer History -> Video Download.

_Edit: Ignore the last sentence above. Netflix streaming throughput does not show up under Network Diagnostics._

Streaming on the PC is a little different. They use a different format, which offers more flexibility for lower bandwidth connections. On a PC, if you can't sustain 1.5Mbps to display the 1.0Mbps quality level, then you might be able to view an intermediate 800Kbps quality level. On CE devices like the TiVo and Xbox360, you are dropped all the way down to 500Kbps which doesn't look good on large screens.

I am not surprised that you find quality unacceptable on a large screen with 6/11 bars (500Kbps video). I think most would. When someone says they really like Netflix, it is almost certainly because they receive 10/11 bars on SD. It sounds like you need a faster Internet connection and/or a better wireless signal.


----------



## Drajaydas (Jun 16, 2009)

Perhaps, before posting, I should have done my homework right. What i didn't realize, was the fact that my router had decided to put up it's own firewall on Tivo DVR. All I had to do was login to my router and open up all the ports.(gateway.2wire.net)
Went straight to a Streaming HD movie off netflix. The movie didn't stutter for a second. 
p.s thanks bkdtv for the info. Wasn't sure about the exact bandwidth [email protected]


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

bkdtv said:


> You can check your throughput for the last viewed Netflix video under Settings -> Phone & Network -> View Network Diagnostics -> Transfer History -> Video Download.


Are you sure? I cannot get it to show my last NetFlix connection time, but it does show a download from 2 days ago for 3 mins. I am fairly certain that is a TiVo cast show, as my NetFlix show was 45 mins.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

daveak said:


> Are you sure? I cannot get it to show my last NetFlix connection time, but it does show a download from 2 days ago for 3 mins. I am fairly certain that is a TiVo cast show, as my NetFlix show was 45 mins.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I posed a similar question regarding Netflix throughput. The explanation I got was that because Netflix _streams_ the content and doesn't record to the harddrive, the statistics aren't gathered. I found the explanation to be logical.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> I posed a similar question regarding Netflix throughput. The explanation I got was that because Netflix _streams_ the content and doesn't record to the harddrive, the statistics aren't gathered. I found the explanation to be logical.


Yes Netflix streaming won't show up in the transfer history statistics. It would be nice if it would (maybe combine it with YouTube) since streaming can vary from program to program.

If the throughput falls too low, the TiVo can actually lock up. That's the biggest thing, other than lack of time, keeping me from using Netflix on the TiVo right now.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just watched my first few shows from netflix on my HD. The quality of the image wasnt as good as I thought it would be. I also am disappointed in the number of movies available for instant play. Since netflix is only one day away I may just have them send me the actual dvd's.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been having similar problems with Netflix lately. I have a fast internet connection (rated as 9 Mbps down and 1 up, but I usually get at least 15 down and 2 up on speedtests), but I can rarely get HD content to actually stream in HD. I've tried moving the (Tivo-branded) wireless adapter all around (it's only about 10 feet from the router, but on a different floor) until I get a 90-100% signal (and an over-40 SNR reported by the router), and I've also tweaked the wireless settings on my router (running DD-WRT v24sp1). I've even tried forcing the closest Netflix DNS servers (which I'm pretty sure is barking up the wrong tree, but I'm desperate!) I always make sure there's nothing else using bandwidth on my network when I'm streaming Netflix. I ordered a 50-ft cat5e cable to test the ethernet connection, and if it improves the streaming I'll snake it all down the wall to the first floor because I've just about had it with trying to stream through wireless.

Sorry to rant...I'll take any suggestions, from anyone. Thanks!


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Going wired will help you. I have a 3Mbps DSL connection and I am happy with Netflix (Not HD, but close enough for now). The problem is that the 802.11g is not always 54Mbps, and is usually slower, sometimes much slower. 

What can really get you is your router - use a router with a "Quality of Service (QoS)" feature, especially if you are trying wireless. The QoS feature does a great job of detecting media streaming going through the router and will give it a priority, though it will limit other connections. I can surf the internet and watch Netflix at the same time, though the surfing is slower ( I have even updated windows while watching Netflix, though the download speeds were rather slower than what I am use to...) And if you must use wireless, get a 802.11n router and an ethernet wireless adapter to use on your TiVo. 

For streaming any video (not just Netflix) on your network...

Do not skimp on a router if you plan on streaming any video, make sure is it has 'Quality of Service'. Go wired whenever possible. Use 802.11n if you must stream video without a wire. And test your internet connection speeds before you spend any money.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

daveak said:


> Going wired will help you. I have a 3Mbps DSL connection and I am happy with Netflix (Not HD, but close enough for now). The problem is that the 802.11g is not always 54Mbps, and is usually slower, sometimes much slower.


Netflix doesn't require anything close to 54 Mbps. Netflix's highest HD stream rate is 3.8 Mbps which will stream just fine over 802.11g assuming you don't have any major interference (microwaves, phones, etc) on your wireless network that kills the network connection.


----------



## bowlingblogger (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I'm very anxious to try the wired connection and I hope it will improve, as you say. Regarding my router, as I mentioned it is running DD-WRT and has tons of options, one of which is QOS. I tried setting the Tivo wireless adapter's MAC address to both "Express" and "Premium," but I still couldn't get reliable HD streaming (although I'm not convinced I did it right, because I didn't set the uplink and downlink bandwidth limit). Also, I noticed that having QOS enabled reduced my speedtest results by 25% or so, so I disabled it.

Also, I have a wireless-n access point and I have tried connecting the Tivo wireless adapter to it, but it didn't help things (in fact, it seemed to be slower). I understand the Tivo adapter is only g, though. Where can I find some more info on ethernet bridges?


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

morac said:


> Netflix doesn't require anything close to 54 Mbps. Netflix's highest HD stream rate is 3.8 Mbps which will stream just fine over 802.11g assuming you don't have any major interference (microwaves, phones, etc) on your wireless network that kills the network connection.


I know this, as you added and I should have mentioned - 802.11g is more likely to have interference which will hinder speed, and I have seen it drop to below 3 Mbps on different meters more than once. Simply put (my opinion, others feel free to disagree), 802.11g is not a great wireless solution for streaming video - especially if you want to do more on your network while you are streaming video. Of course the real bottleneck is the internet connection and anything else using the internet while you are streaming can be problematic to your video.

A well constructed network really shows its stuff when you are successfully streaming a couple different video feeds around your house...


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

bowlingblogger said:


> Also, I noticed that having QOS enabled reduced my speedtest results by 25% or so, so I disabled it.


I've heard something like this before - a little slower, but more consistent speed? Would like to know more from anyone who knows more...


----------



## bowlingblogger (Oct 2, 2007)

I live in an apt. complex, and as you might imagine there are a lot of other wireless networks around. I have set mine to Ch. 11, which generally seems to be the least-used channel; but there are still always other networks in the area using the same one. As soon as I get my hands on a long-enough ethernet cable I'll compare the performance and post my results.

Could there be something lacking in Tivo's implementation of wireless, either in the adapter or the box itself? I just don't get it, because plenty of people seem to be able to stream Netflix trouble-free with the Tivo adapter...


----------



## drewpydog (Jan 10, 2005)

I've posted these findings previously but I'll restate them because this thread addresses them. I have an S3 and a laptop using the same wireless connection, both streaming the same Netflix movie (of course not at the same time). 6mbs AT&T DSL. The S3 buffers about every 20 seconds while the laptop doesn't hiccup once. I replaced the router with an N wireless and replaced the Tivo wireless with a Tivo-branded one - same story. I then strung an ethernet cable from the router to the S3 - same story. In my opinion, this is a Tivo software/hardware bug.

To recap, wired or wireless, the Tivo is not acceptable for me to watch Netflix movies, as the constant buffering makes movie watching unbearable.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

drewpydog said:


> I've posted these findings previously but I'll restate them because this thread addresses them. I have an S3 and a laptop using the same wireless connection, both streaming the same Netflix movie (of course not at the same time). 6mbs AT&T DSL. The S3 buffers about every 20 seconds while the laptop doesn't hiccup once. I replaced the router with an N wireless and replaced the Tivo wireless with a Tivo-branded one - same story. I then strung an ethernet cable from the router to the S3 - same story. In my opinion, this is a Tivo software/hardware bug.
> 
> To recap, wired or wireless, the Tivo is not acceptable for me to watch Netflix movies, as the constant buffering makes movie watching unbearable.


I've heard this before too... I have the S3 box and a 3mbs DSL connection, but it works pretty good for me - buffering issues are not an issue for me. I do not get HD via Netflix, but that's OK for now.

Maybe a noob question, but could higher connection speeds be a problem? Maybe the TiVo has an issue with higher connect speeds? I can't imagine that, but I had to ask?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

drewpydog said:


> I've posted these findings previously but I'll restate them because this thread addresses them. I have an S3 and a laptop using the same wireless connection, both streaming the same Netflix movie (of course not at the same time). 6mbs AT&T DSL. The S3 buffers about every 20 seconds while the laptop doesn't hiccup once. I replaced the router with an N wireless and replaced the Tivo wireless with a Tivo-branded one - same story. I then strung an ethernet cable from the router to the S3 - same story. In my opinion, this is a Tivo software/hardware bug.


It is possible that your particular ISP has some bottleneck between your computer and the Netflix servers.

As noted on the previous page, streaming on the PC is not directly comparable. The PC uses a different format, which offers more flexibility for lower bandwidth connections. On a PC, if you can't sustain 1.5Mbps to display the 1.0Mbps quality level, then you can view an intermediate quality level without any rebuffering messages. On CE devices like the TiVo and Xbox360, you are dropped all the way down to the next lowest speed with a rebuffering message.

Some quotes from Netflix's own blog:



> The new Silverlight player (that some users are helping us test as I write) uses VC1 Advanced Profile encoding with PlayReady DRM. A key property is that each GOP header includes frame size and resolution, which allows us to assemble a stream on the fly from different bitrate encodes as your broadband bandwidth fluctuates. (Another key feature is more coverage, including Intel Macs and Firefox users.) We expect to switch completely to the new player later this year.
> 
> The VC1 encoders are more efficient than the WMV3 encoders, so we are currently encoding VC1AP at slightly lower birates: 375, 500, 1000, and 1500kbps, all square pixel. At some point we are likely to add a couple more resolutions of non-square pixel encodes capturing the original pixel-aspect-ratio of the source.





> The Silverlight player is currently more opaque, since it picks the stream to deliver dynamically. If your connection slows, as the buffer empties, the player starts buffering a lower bitrate stream and switches seamlessly across. Conversely, if the buffer fills rapidly again, the player can pick a higher bitrate stream. (Note that if Outlook (or some other large application) decides to wake up and refresh your email in the middle of a movie, Silverlight might be starved of CPU and drop some frames; this may cause the player to conclude that it should switch to a lower bitrate stream that won't overload the CPU. Today, we haven't figured a reliable way to determine that the CPU is again underutilized and permit switching back up again, so my advice is to close Outlook and similar periodically expensive applications prior to playing the movie!)


----------



## bowlingblogger (Oct 2, 2007)

I should mention two things: I have a TivoHD (not the Series 3) and Netflix movies stream perfectly on my computer (wired) and my laptop (wireless). I have done the shift + right-click key combination to bring up the status window and it usually a streaming rate of 9 Mbps. That's why I'm also starting to think that it's something in the way Tivo handles Netflix (or wireless).


----------



## bowlingblogger (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, the 50-ft cat5e cable that I ordered from ebay arrived today and I hooked it up though my router and an ethernet switch to my TivoHD. So far I have streamed about 30 minutes of "The Office" in HD without any lags or the dreaded "Retrieving" screen. So, in my case, switching to ethernet seems to have solved the problem (knock on wood). I'll edit this post if anything changes.


----------



## schipperke (Dec 12, 2004)

Just installed Tivo HD , the netflix on Roku is better for me too. Tivo picture aspect ratio seems a bit stretched, while Roku is fine. Using a SD TV. Tivo does not have an aspect ratio selection while in Netflix, it looks like it is stretched a bit horizontal.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been watching Netflix movies and TV shows on a Tivo HD (not the Series 3) for about a year I think and don't recall it ever having problems at all like the OP described. Its been great and quick. We now have two Blu-ray players with Netflix capability and added a Tivo HD XL and they all seem to have similar performance. All of my stuff is connected wired to gigabit switches, however, there is a wireless bridge between two of the switches using an Apple Airport Express to Time Capsule. The Airport Express is a great way to bridge your network if you can't run wire. I've even done some MRV across that link and its plenty quick with almost immediate ability to fast forward a show.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Netflix looks nigh identical on my Sony PS3 and my TiVo Series 3, connected to a 802.11G bridge 2 rooms away from the main 802.11G router. Almost always in HD, and I frequently start/finish viewing a movie on different devices, just because! The PS3 UI is nice, but takes a long while to load the queue/thumbnails etc, while the TiVo appears to retain/buffer some of that stuff, apparently, but does take a wee bit longer to start actual streaming of a selected movie.

Playon and other DLNA streaming is occasionally disappointing over the G bridges, though ... it may be time to upgrade to N bridges.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

schipperke said:


> Just installed Tivo HD , the netflix on Roku is better for me too. Tivo picture aspect ratio seems a bit stretched, while Roku is fine. Using a SD TV. Tivo does not have an aspect ratio selection while in Netflix, it looks like it is stretched a bit horizontal.


Set the TiVo to "Panel" while you're in Live TV then fire up Netflix. I think you'll see the aspect ratio looks better.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Comparing the Roku to Tivo isn't very fair because Netflix on Tivo was an after thought and the Roku was made to be a Netflix player. But that being said I just watched 2 Netflix movies on my Tivo HD last night and didn't have a single problem. But in the past I did have problems with the Tivo crashing or going back to the main menu screen while play a movie. I'm hard wired to the net so it wasn't a wireless problem.


----------



## schipperke (Dec 12, 2004)

Rocko, thanks I'll try your suggestion and see.

One thing, I'm wireless and all the SD streams without interruption.
Tried to view Lost last night, it was fruitless (kept stopping) on TIVO netflix, as it wants to stream HD, guess too many bits. The thing should really adapt picture quality to download speed, unless when you stream an HD netflix, it can not be forced to SD ? My wireless should be going 30m , that is the average of our notebooks. shouldn't that be high enough? I can go ethernet if I wire to the outside, then back inside, may do it once we get an HD TV.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

schipperke said:


> Rocko, thanks I'll try your suggestion and see.
> 
> One thing, I'm wireless and all the SD streams without interruption.
> Tried to view Lost last night, it was fruitless (kept stopping) on TIVO netflix, as it wants to stream HD, guess too many bits. The thing should really adapt picture quality to download speed, unless when you stream an HD netflix, it can not be forced to SD ? My wireless should be going 30m , that is the average of our notebooks. shouldn't that be high enough? I can go ethernet if I wire to the outside, then back inside, may do it once we get an HD TV.


No, you can't force SD. TiVo does a poor job of bandwidth management so you may experience a less than enjoyable experience where bandwidth is concerned. You might try running a long wire to test the theory before running something outside and back inside. If you basic Internet speed is inadequate then a hard-wired solution probably won't help as much as think it might.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

schipperke said:


> Rocko, thanks I'll try your suggestion and see.
> 
> One thing, I'm wireless and all the SD streams without interruption.
> Tried to view Lost last night, it was fruitless (kept stopping) on TIVO netflix, as it wants to stream HD, guess too many bits. The thing should really adapt picture quality to download speed, unless when you stream an HD netflix, it can not be forced to SD ? My wireless should be going 30m , that is the average of our notebooks. shouldn't that be high enough? I can go ethernet if I wire to the outside, then back inside, may do it once we get an HD TV.


Before wiring to the outside, you might want to consider a powerline Ethernet bridge. I've got two friends using those and getting full Ethernet wired speeds through them. It would be a little more expensive but it can save a lot of wiring. One is using a PLK300 and the other is using some netgear version.

Al


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Arkham sequel!! I just wet myself a little!


----------



## zenful6219 (Mar 11, 2007)

schipperke said:


> Rocko, thanks I'll try your suggestion and see.
> 
> One thing, I'm wireless and all the SD streams without interruption.
> Tried to view Lost last night, it was fruitless (kept stopping) on TIVO netflix, as it wants to stream HD, guess too many bits. The thing should really adapt picture quality to download speed, unless when you stream an HD netflix, it can not be forced to SD ? My wireless should be going 30m , that is the average of our notebooks. shouldn't that be high enough? I can go ethernet if I wire to the outside, then back inside, may do it once we get an HD TV.


For the last couple of days, I've been trying to watch Lost Season 2 and 3 from my Tivo, using the Tivo wireless adapter. Every 1-2 minutes, I"ll get the Retrieving bar for about 10-30 seconds. In the recent past, I've had the bar come up once or twice while watching a HD title, but not like this. Today, I connected the Tivo HD to my router via Cat5. At first, it seemed a little better, but after about 5-10 minutes, the Retrieving pop-up came back as bad with the wireless connection.

My ISP is Verizon Fios with a 20 Mbps download. The last speed test was almost at 20, so I can't imagine the problem is with the download speed. I'm wondering if it's the router's firewall causing a problem. I'm using the Netgear Wireless-N Router (WNR2000).

At this point, the problem's either withe the firewall, or it's on Netflix' end.


----------



## bockm2 (Dec 12, 2009)

Roku has a problem with netflix streaming now too. If I had to bet there is something wrong with netflix servers. It sounds an awful lot like some of the problems people are having in tivo land. It is like both sets of programmers ... Tivo and Roku, are working from the same set of APIs but Netflix has a bug that kills one of the APIs for both Tivo and Roku. However, that is just speculation.

http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?t=24409


----------

